# multiple product images with oscommerce?



## Constellation33 (May 13, 2007)

Hi People,

Just about finsihed and ready to go with my website. Launching on Monday. I have used oscommerce for the backend stuff, but the software will only let me load one image in each product description. This is really pants as I was wanting to have at least 3 images. Does anyone have any experience with oscommerce? Is it possible to add a module or a fix which allows you to add more images into your listing? I know I can do this using javascript, but I would prefer something easier.

Many Thanks

Ellis


----------



## MIKEHAWK (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Comments on my new website*

The site looks nice, and it's easy to navigate. I'm on dial up and it loaded fast enough to keep me looking. The only problem I noticed was the shirt illustrations (comps). The 2-sided examples were stretched. Making them hard to read.


----------



## Constellation33 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Comments on my new website*



MIKEHAWK said:


> The site looks nice, and it's easy to navigate. I'm on dial up and it loaded fast enough to keep me looking. The only problem I noticed was the shirt illustrations (comps). The 2-sided examples were stretched. Making them hard to read.


 
Hi Mike, 

Yeh I know. It is something I am addressing at present. OSCommerce only allows you to list one image. I want to be able to list two or three so I can show rear and front designs seperately and then a close up of the graphic. Thanks for the comments about loading time. Thats good to know.

Cheers.

Ellis


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm sure there is a module to be found in the oscommerce forums. Have you searched there?


----------

